# Egg sharing and compromising identity



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all, 
I was just wondering if there were any rules regarding putting dates you were matched as an egg sharer and treatment dates on the forum. I'm thinking about this in relation to the specific clinic boards etc. Am I being a bit silly or isn't there a risk that you would compromise your identity if the recipient was also a member of the board too? I'm  new to egg sharing and don't want to put any information out there that would make a potential recipient feel uncomfortable. 

Not sure if I'm making sense, just thinking out aloud!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

I imagine with egg sharing you are more likely to have the donors and recipients 'bump into' each but it's not really an issue that's come up really, i'm having an altruistic donor and whilst I'm the other end of the scale and more open than most I haven't posted things I know about my donor, she is altruistic and we are being open about our use of donor eggs 

I do hear of egg share ladies leaving the number of eggs out of the details so as not to narrow their identity down, I guess just share as little or as much as you feel comfortable with 

Good luck 

L x


----------



## SillyWrong (Mar 11, 2015)

I have to admit I wondered about this and my W mentioned it too when I'd talked about this forum.  Given that there are regional and clinic threads - it's not completely unlikely that both a donor and a recipient could be posting at the same time. It's a worry.  But I find these boards such an amazing source of support and information that I sort of just bury my head a bit.


----------



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you for the replies both. 

I probably am being over cautious, but I thought it best to ask first. I did a google search of the question and there's actually a clinic in Manchester that has strict rules about posting dates incase there are recipients and sharers posting on the same boards.  It's hard because you use the support of the forum so much, you naturally want to share when you have the tiniest bit of news. However like you said Lily, I suppose it comes down to how much you are comfortable sharing xx


----------

